# Knockout Gym New Maadi



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

Help! I am trying to contact the *Knockout Gym *and none of the numbers on their web site work. Also the numbers in the Yellow Pages do not work. The many emails are not replied to.
Is anyone on this board near there and could check if they are still there. A contact number would be great.

Please... as my son's (aspiring boxer with 2 years of hard training behind his belt) life and career depends on it.
Thanks in advance. Will make you some Chocolate Truffles in exchange!:ranger:

PS. I am beginning to think that they got knocked out...


----------

